# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Flights to Ghana from South America

## Africa

Does anyone know what would be the best airlines / routes to get most efficiently from Bogota, Columbia to Accra, Ghana?  The flight search engines I've used seem to be stymied by this request!

----------


## mikelangelo11

I flew to Ghana this May and paid about $1000 for the ticket.I flew direct from JFK on North American.Delta has a direct flight as well but I didn't check the cost because I'm not a fan of Delta.I didn't use ticket consolidators,but found that going through the airline for direct pricing was easier for the African flights.It seems quite the opposite to all other trips I've taken.Anyway,I found direct to be the same or less than stopping over in Europe so it wasn't worth the cost for me.I'm sure the time of year you travel also has something to do with it,I don't know peak times. Also, agencies that book a lot in Africa get pretty good rates too.I think there is one that specializes in West Africa in NYC somewhere downtown, maybe Vesey Street.

----------


## mikehussy

You can check itself,  provide best cheapest flight tickets.

----------

